# Health issue vet trying to diagnose....



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

What brand of food is he eating?


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Over the past six years he has switched back and forth (and at times half and half) between Royal Canin and Presidents Choice with no issues at all. Currently he has no interest in kibble and has been eating Hills and Royal Canin GI low fat canned food.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww....you must be worried sick. I am so sorry you are dealing with this and your poor dogs feeling like crap. Addison's seems to be very common in the standards and we've had a few people on this forum get that diagnosis. The good news is that it's apparently quite treatable and the dogs, for the most part live normal lives once they're being treated. What you describe...the lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea (I think diarrhea) ...the disinterest in food sounds similar to what I've seen with Addison's. 

I hope it's not something more serious and that you get a diagnosis and treatment plan soon for poor Oli.

That Itp sounds like a terrible thing. I'm really sorry your sweet boy has that but glad he's being kept pretty stable.

I hope some members see this who have experienced these issues. I haven't so I'm not much help. But I do wish you the very best and if you don't get a definitive answer from one vet, don't be afraid to get a 2nd opinion. I know how expensive these things are but these financial things won't last forever, just remember.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Penny, another PF dog, was recently diagnosed with Addisons - it may help to read PoodleRick's thread http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/166738-penny-being-tested-addisons-disease-today.html


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm I was thinking about Penny too when I read the OP's post. Thanks for putting the link.

In addition to folks who have had dogs do very well with Addisons there have been folks who have dealt successfully with ITP. I can't quite think who at the moment, but hopefully they will see your post and fill you in on how they've managed it.

I can't imagine having to worry about both dogs at the same time. Although Lily and Peeves are the same age on the calendar I think spoos and GSD have different internal aging clocks. Hopefully we will only have one set of "old dog health issues" at a time and hopefully long down the road. Javelin is about 6 1/2 years younger than my older ones, so no issues about that in our future with luck.


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Sadly, I am crossing my fingers for Addisons given it is treatable and I am so eager to move on emotionally and financially to the treatment and recovery stage! He doesn't meet a lot of the symptoms although the vet mentioned possible 'Atypical Addisons'. 

I should mention as well both my boys are from reputable researched breeders which has added to my shock regarding health issues. My first standard was from a shelter and aside from epilepsy lived a long 14 year life (a ton of aggressive behavioural issues though that I for the most part effectively managed) I guess I was incorrect in assuming a good breeder would increase the likelihood of better health and a longer life span given how many health issues are possible 

And despite Birkley's ITP being manageable, the cost of the Atopica is beyond expensive and the Pred has obviously already changed the dog he once was 

Thanks again for any input.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxcat has been coping with ITP - Pushkin had a number of scares with it, including eating rocks!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

If kibble is bought in large sizes to save money, once in a while it might go off and that could cause digestive upsets. You're definitely doing the right thing with the medical testing, just maybe go fresh with a new bag kibble once using it again. It's possible for one dog's stomach to withstand better than another's, so I'd still start fresh. Maybe get a smaller bag even.

Or maybe use the other brand not in use when this began? I've been told pet food manufacturers can change ingredients and just let the old packaging materials run out, and if that is accurate, there could have been a behind the scenes change that hasn't been revealed on the bag as of yet.

If you have Costco, I'm told one does not have to be a member to use the pharmacy, and their prices are sometimes better than some competitors' prices. You could ring to ask about the Atopica cost.

Wishing both your boys (and your bank account) a return to health.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you haven't already taken advantage, I saw Novartis offers a rebate on the Atopica. Sometimes large drug companies offer compassionate pricing, if you contact them. This is a double whammy for you and must be so upsetting. We all love our dogs and understand completely. I'm hoping the vet has some answers for you about sweet Oli. Addison's is treatable and If you read PoodleRick's thread, there is a very good chance for a normal life span. Big hugs to you and your boys. Hope they're both better very soon.


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Attempt at posting a picture of our boys


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you very much for the above info and yes, we have a 'punch' card for the Atopica which allows us to 'buy 8 boxes, get two free'. We are only doing the 10 boxes and then will be switching to the generic brand and having the Px filled at Costco (generic brand will cost $100 + tax a week opposed to $150- still yikes!!!).

I did read Rick's posts regarding Penny and I breathed a sigh of relief for him when he finally got a diagnosis. Very glad Penny is on the mend! Really hoping for the same for us.....


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your sweet boys are so very, very handsome. My heart is hurting for you and them both, but I feel answers are just around the corner....


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, the bloodwork came back negative for Addisons and my heart sunk. No results yet for the ultrasound yet but things are becoming hopeless and I'm feeling so defeated and numb


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Lovemyboys said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and unfortunately recent health issues with my Oli was the motivator to join at this time.
> 
> ...


So sorry you are going through this. I hope you get solid answers (and good news of course) very quickly.

pr


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I just wrote a novel...but timed out so here is my shortened suggestion.

You did the right thing getting your poodles from a reputable breeder that health tests. This does not guarantee that you will have a healthy poodle but it does stack the odds in your favour. I know you do not feel that way now when you are going through such crises with your poodles. And I do understand as I have been there. Sick poodles, with no proper diagnoses. It is a stressful time for you and I know you want only the best for your poodles.

You mentioned that you have switched between Royal Canin and President's Choice. Were both your poodles eating the same brand when they became ill? Perhaps it is the food that is causing the upset. I had an experience just this past fall with the President's Choice Meaty Canned Dog Food. I always gave my poodles a bit of canned with their kibble at night. I fed the President's Choice canned with it for years and years. Suddenly last fall I noticed that randomly one of the poodles would turn their nose up at their dinner. Or another would be vomiting. Then some would have diarrhea. Others would have slimy poop. It was not an out and out thing with all the poodles suffering at once but random, but getting more and more frequent. I do not know why but I just decided to stop the canned. I think because they were still happily eating their breakfast which was always just kibble. Sure enough as soon as I stopped the Canned the symptoms went away. I shudder to think of what their health may have deteriorated to if I continued to feed them a food that obviously was causing them such upset. Is there a possibility that the food may have been contaminated at source and he is finally unable to clear the built up toxin from his system?


Also you said he is not a sock or garbage eater. But what about outside? When you walk them is there a possibility he may have eaten something that was tainted. Do you walk in areas where they still use herbicides? We are in Ontario and it is banned but some people in town still spray their lawns with it (they can get with agri. licence at farm supply). I do try to avoid these lawns, but can't always know where and when these herbicides are used.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to see you still don't have answers. Still wishing you get some good news soon.


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone, for your thoughts, suggestions and concerns. They are greatly appreciated 

We have made an appointment to see an Internal Medicine Specialist at the Toronto Emergency Vet Clinic this Wednesday (3 hours away) who will perform an endoscopy. Sadly, this is the same Specialist we saw with Birkley only a few months ago and despite finding him to be an excellent Vet, did not think I would be back to see him this soon, if ever and certainly not for our other boy  The diagnosis has been narrowed down at this point to likely IBD (Inflammatory Bowel Disease) or if not, the endoscopy should reveal what is going on. Not a great possible diagnosis but from what I can tell, may very well be a manageable condition. Luckily my husband is on board and supportive given I'm the one who loves the loves beyond reason and he is the one who loves them within reason!

I also have been in touch with the breeder (we have kept in touch throughout Oli's life) and aside from Addisons far back in the line, there have been no health issues with any of their dogs. I know she is very saddened and concerned about Oli's health.

Thank you again for the support and I will update after the appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have loved every one of my dogs beyond reason. Think you are in good company on PF for that. I hope the specialist can give you some answers because not knowing is such torture.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a cat with IBD who lived a long and happy life with very uncomplicated management. Cats are less susceptible to steroid side effects than dogs, but we were able to taper down her initial dose. She remained stable on a low dose for many years. Hopefully if it is IBD your boy will have a similar course.

Your boys are very handsome!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If not eating much, discontinue the worm medication. Feed steamed rice, pumpkin and chicken. Stay away from ALL proprietary dog foods until you are sure there is no reaction. Virtually all these foods contain flavor enhancement scent enhancement and coloring's.


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions. 

The de-worming medication was a dose a day for three days so it's now completed. We were given kibble and canned food with kangaroo meat to try. Apparently this is the protein of choice to introduce in the case of sensitivities however Oli was not interested whatsoever (even Birkley wouldn't eat a small bit of this canned food that had fallen on the floor despite his Prednisone driven food drive!). Oli did eat a small bit of bland chicken this morning. We see the Specialist tomorrow and I am counting the minutes....enough with the diagnosis on onwards to the treatment!!


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, it was a 13 hour day travelling to, and spending time at, the Toronto Vet Clinic to see Dr. Mason (Internal Medicine Specialist). An endoscopy and biopsy were completed which we won't receive the results until next Monday or Tuesday. It sickens me to even write there is a high probability that our sweet Oli has stomach cancer. But there is also a slight chance it could be an ulcer. I'm feeling sickened, saddened and hopeless. I'm trying to stay positive but at the same time I'm also trying to prepare (is that even slightly possible?!!) for the worst


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for Oli.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopes and prayers for Oli!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I just love the picture of your two boys and hope that everything with Oli turns out ok. I am certainly thinking about you. I see that you are in Canada, and though I am in Texas, it looks like your boys are standing in my exact driveway! They just look so sweet. I will keep checking back here so please let us know what you find out. I know the wait has got to be so hard.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh dear. Loving thoughts to you and your boys. I hope your fears are not realized, and this will be something easier to bear. Hang in there, much love.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

All the best from Eric and Gracie. Hope for the ulcer!
Eric


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What anguish and worry to await Oli's diagnosis! Hope, hope, hope it's something manageable and the odds are in his favor. May the "slight chance" it's something benign prove so. My dear departed mother-in-law used to say, "Someone's got to be lucky. Might as well be you." Amen to that! :clover:


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Please see next post.


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

It is with a broken heart and indescribable pain that I write about the passing of our beloved Oli from Edenocarcinoma (intestinal cancer). It has been the most difficult month of my life with trying so hard to find a diagnosis while staying hopeful, only to be given the worst news possible. After the diagnosis was confirmed, we had two weeks with Oli where we barely stopped hugging him, if only to bring him to the waterfront to swim and play ball and play with his best buddy Birkley. Oli was sent to the Rainbow Bridge yesterday by an in home vet that allowed his passing to be very relaxing and loving and with the utmost respect for our boy. The saying the more you love something, the more it hurts to lose it could not be more true.....I loved Oli beyond reason.

Thank you to all of you who offered support and provided hope along the way. Very much appreciated xox


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear this news! What a beautiful boy he was! My heart hurts for you. Losing him so young is so hard. I lost my Pablo (non poodle) this past year from cancer and he too was too young to go. 

When it gets unbearable, try to cling to the happy memories. 

You, your family, and your Birkley will all be in my thoughts!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. He had the best care and was so loved. Grief is the price we pay for love, I once read. Deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - such a beautiful and beloved boy. I hope that in time the memories of the good times, and knowing that you did everything possible right up to making his last days and moments happy and peaceful, will bring comfort. For now, I know, the pain of grief is overwhelming. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i am so sorry to read this. please accept my condolences. thank you for easing his passage over the bridge.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to see that Oli has gone over the bridge, but so happy that you had good times and an easy passing. Those are great gifts that you will treasure when your pain over the hole in your heart starts to subside.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, Lovemyboys. Oli had the best, most loving home and he rests in peace and comfort. Now I wish a gentle peace and comfort for you. Please take care of yourself at this difficult time. If you are interested in grief resources, the website The Emotions of Pet Loss has state by state information linked in the upper left corner.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Profoundly sorry for your devastating loss. Oli lived a much loved and celebrated life to the end. I'm glad you got in all those final unforgettable hugs. I was able to do likewise with my former 16 year old bitch before she passed. Trust me here, in time that will sustain and comfort you more than you can now imagine. My deepest sympathy to you and yours during this very sad time.:hug:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What sad news, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It sounds like he felt well enough to play and swim for a little while. From what you write I am sure he felt loved and now he is no longer suffering.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. How wonderful that you were able to get some good time together before he passed - those will be sweet memories.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear of Oli's passing. We all expect that we will have to say goodbye to our poodles when they get old, but Oli was not old. This makes it all the more difficult to come to terms with the loss. So glad you had a little bit of time with him at the end. He knew he was loved.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I shed a tear or two for you. I have lost good friends. It is NEVER easy.
Eric


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. In tears with you. Sending you love and comforting hugs.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I hardly have words to express how very sorry I am for you loss. Can only imagine how difficult this is for you. That is a perfectly lovely picture you sahred with all of us. Thank you for that.

My prayers are with you.

Cathy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It is with tears welling up in my eyes that I read this sad news. I'm so terribly sorry. Losing our best friends is always the worst pain. I know though, that in time, the photos and memories will make you smile and this sharp pain will ease. I'm just so very sorry for your loss. ((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## Lovemyboys (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your condolences. I had about two weeks with Oli from the time of the diagnosis until his passing and I although I felt I did everything I could to 'prepare' myself (not that you ever really can) I can't even express the pain and sadness I am feeling. I know I have to experience all of these emotions in order to heal, but wow, does it hurt. Instead of focusing on the good times, right now I find it easier to focus on the last few weeks and his deterioration and severe weight loss to remind myself there was nothing else I could do and his gentle and love filled passing was a gift to him. I really hope some day I can think of the good times and how much I loved him and smile...until then I have to avoid photos and videos  It is incredible how deeply we love our dogs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What a beautiful photo of you two. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

You spared Oli from further pain and suffering at the expense of your own pain. You gave him a wonderful gift to let him go when you did. 
He lived a wonderful life with you, and I hope in time you can remember the good times and love. Do what is needed now to help you in your grief.**HUGS and LOVE***


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I read about your loss this morning and couldn't even respond because I was so heartbroken for you. I had been hoping these last few weeks for a different diagnosis. Thank you though for posting such a beautiful picture of you and Oli and letting us know the outcome. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------

